# General > PC & Console Gaming >  laptop advice

## caithnessloon

Hi was wondering what anyone thought of the following laptop as i was planning buying one  
*Toshiba C660 640GB 15.6 Inch Laptop or ACER 5742 Core i5 laptop with 4GB memory*


any advice be very helpful ::  ::  ::

----------


## torisdale

Depending on what you are using the laptop for but personaly I would go for the Acer as it has a newer processor and from general experience with acer laptops.

----------


## Vistravi

Don't go for the Acer!! The amount of problematic ones my partner has gotten in to fix is unbeliveable. The acer aspire for example has a chronic problem with motherboard failure. To replace it you'd honestly be better of buying a new laptop. 

The Toshiba seems ok but i would shop around for a dual core if you want more power. 4GB ram is good and battrey life is good. 

Have a look at this one as it would be that bit faster than the Toshiba.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dell-Inspiron-...item35b03a2012

----------


## EDDIE

> Hi was wondering what anyone thought of the following laptop as i was planning buying one  
> *Toshiba C660 640GB 15.6 Inch Laptop or ACER 5742 Core i5 laptop with 4GB memory*
> 
> 
> any advice be very helpful


If ure happy with a 15.6 inch screen you should look at some of the laptops that have battery power to last 4 to 5 hrs  u get that in the 15.6 range.
Touch wood i have hp laptop has been ok so far but would love laptop with good battery life in it?
Im a great believer in u either get a good one or a bad one but thats just me

----------

